# Remotoring Bachmann 4-8-4 UP #809



## Trainable (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi all! Need the benefit of your vast experience please. I have recently picked up a Bachmann Overland (?) UP 4-8-4 #809. Unfortunately, it appears that it has a 3 pole pancake type motor which works well. The light works as well. I was wondering if anyone has tried remotoring this loco? If so, what surgery was needed and what motor(s) were tried or successfully used? I am aware of the undesireable attributes of this loco, but I really like the styling and the Vandy tender. If it is possible to remotor this unit, I would love to attempt it and "Tart" it up. If it is not possible to remotor, maybe a different chassis and motor combo is possible using the same boiler, cab etc? Just call me a romantic masochist for wanting to do this, or just plain crazy. Either way, I love the hobby and am really getting into restoring/remotoring and repairing these older locos and rolling stock. Retirement has opened up a whole new set of:lol_hitting: occupations for my idle hands. Thanks for your time and consideration.
Roy


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

look at this post at what this guys doing to his #809 http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24329


----------



## Trainable (Aug 27, 2014)

Union Pacific 844, thanks for the link. I really enjoyed the running narrative and all the photos. He did a really great job. I am now thinking that all the "UP 4-8-4 Greyhound" shells are interchangable, just not the chassis. Mine is a split frame with the pancake motor built between the frame pieces (no plastic housing) just a rectangle machined into the frame with motor slipped in. Gears, main and reduction are pinned right onto the frame and the other half clamshells it in so that it is integral to the frame. Weird way to do it. Thanks again for the reply and the link.
Roy


----------



## En-TACT (Jun 28, 2014)

Back in the 90's this was the second HO steam engine I got and it's my fav. It too was the typical 3-pole motor by Bachmann. Now, I stripped and detailed this engine's shell and wanted to also replace the motor and add more weight. Your best option is to get the new drive by Bachmann; you'll nee to do some modification to the old shell for attachment: http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/in...th=66_68_215&zenid=iu3rscam9kth10ofssnohnlkf3


----------



## Trainable (Aug 27, 2014)

En-TACT, thanks for the links and the encouragement but alas, Bachmann is sold out of those motors. I am putting it on the shelf for a while and concentrating on the early steam era, 1860-1890, zeroing in on the passenger lines mixing with a little freight.
Thanks again for your reply.
Roy


----------

